# Fittonia albivenis help



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi folks,
I need some help with my Fittonia albivenis. Some leaves are loosing their pink coloration and within a few days they turn to mush. My soil is wet and there isn't much drainage. I was told they need low light so I have a 13w CFL 6500k for it. Thanks for looking, Julien


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

Low light is fine. It looks like the plants could have been exposed to physical damage or temperature damage (too hot or too cold). Can't do anything about the dead parts. My Fittonia grows like a weed in my tank and if your tank is humid enough they don't even need a pot, they'll start to root on their own - even if you lay them on a moist (not wet) substrate. I use in order (top to bottom) - leaf litter, coco husk, flourite, screen, and LECA. They will easily root to the flourite and will maintain their red coloration, from my experience. You can go to my youtube channel where I have a video of my substrate layer - it should be in my popa video.

miniconservatory's Channel - YouTube

Happy Frogging!


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks, temperature damage could be the answer. I moved the plant from a heated tank to a new one on the cold floor. I maid the switch and hopefully it'll perk up!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I've seen a couple of thinner leaved plants have the leaves dissolve like that if water sits on them too long before drying, particularly RO water.. not sure if Fittonias would be susceptible to that.


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

I'll keep an eye on this, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Fittonia are very susceptible to damage from water sitting on the leaves when it is COLD, which I suspect it is since you moved it out of a warm tank. I'd remove the leaves you think have damage as soon as you notice them, in your conditions the melting leaves can cause other leaves to melt that it touches because the plant is not happy. If the plant is going to remain cool then don't let water sit on the leaves!

You need to look into the wet soil and drainage issue... especially if the plant is keep cool as this is idea for the entire plant to rot. If you bought the plant as a houseplant in the pot its really likely the substrate holds too much water because it's meant for low humidity as a houseplant where the substrate dries out fast. The higher the humidity, the less water your substrate should hold. I've had these guys grow practically as marsh plants in peat and water BUT the plant was warm and all it's stems were above the substrate (I just toss in cuttings and let them root, I never bury stems as that can cause rot that will kill the cutting). Fittonia grow quick when happy.

I've been having this issue with a bunch of plants lately as I moved a flat to the bottom shelf of my rack from a higher shelf... stupid me! They are all warmth lovers and the lack of heat coming off the lights below turned their condensation from nice warm water to cold enough to kill. A seedling heat mat under their tray solved the issue.


----------

